# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Πατήθρες ή δέντρο?

## ramiro

Καλησπερα σε ολους.καιρο ειχαμε να γραψουμε μα καναμε διαφορα πειραματα και παρατηρησεις στα πουλια και τα κλουβια!πηραμε λοιπον το μεγαλο κλουβι και βαλαμε τα πουλακια μας μεσα ,βαλαμε και παιχνιδια πολλα και παιζουνε (ευτυχως ελαττωθηκε το ξεπουπουλιασμα)μα εχει προκυψει το εξης:αντι για πατηθρες που ειχε το κλουβι βαλαμε μια κορυφη δεντρου με παρακλαδια για να είναι πιο φυσικη και να γυμναζουν και τα ποδια τους.το δεντρο λεγεται *βραχυχιτωνας* το οποιο είναι πολύ μαλακο και το μασουλανε και μετα το φτυνουν..το συγκεκριμενο δεντρο δεν είναι στα απαγορευμενα αλλα και ουτε στα επιτρεπομενα.γνωριζει κανεις να μου πει σχετικα με αυτό κατι??



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Για το δέντρο εγώ δεν ξέρω.Φυσικά είναι καλύτερο αλλά θα είναι δύσκολο στο καθάρισμα γιατί σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα βλέπεται από τις κουτσουλιές.Εγώ θα έβαζα πατήθρες από δέντρο για να μπορώ να τις βγάζω και να τις καθαρίζω γρήγορα και ξανά στη θέση τους.*

----------


## ramiro

Το διαπίστωσα την Κυριακή που το καθάρισα και έβαλα το πιεστικό για να βγάλω τις κουτουλιές θα το αφήσω προς το παρόν και βλέπουμε

----------


## Sunshine

Πάντως ειναι πανέμορφο!!!! Μπραβο!!!

----------


## ramiro

ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------

